# ما هو زيت السيليكون



## المهندس الأمين (24 أغسطس 2008)

زيت السيليكون كيف تتم صناعته و ما هي تطبيقاته يرجى المساعدة:87:


----------



## معتز التجاني (26 أغسطس 2008)

يلا ياشباب مساعدتكم كلنا طلبه للعلم العدو معلومه ما يبخل


----------



## رامي شموط (28 أغسطس 2009)

زيت السيليكون كيف تتم صناعته و ما هي تطبيقاته يرجى المساعدة:87:


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (28 أغسطس 2009)

_بسم الله الله الرحمن الرحيم _
_زيوت السيليكون هي زيوت عاليه الاستقرار تتمتع باربع درجات لزوجه مختلفه معامل اللزوجه عالي يصل الى 120 ._
_تستعمل في الزيوت الخاصه في الطيران وشحوم الطيران ._
_الدول المنتجه لهذا النوع قليله وذات تقنيه عاليه ._
_حامضيه قليله ونسبه التفحم عاليه تصل الى 24% وزننا._
_واي شي تحتاجه اتصل بنا على الملتقى_


----------



## a_a_k (29 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات مهمه يالعامري تسلم,,,,,,,,


----------



## إبراهيم حمادة (9 أغسطس 2012)

زيت السيليكون هو زيت مخلق الاسم العلمى بولى داى ميثيل سيلوكسان ( poly Dimethyl siloxane)عديم اللون مثل الماء خامل يوجد منه مدى واسع من اللزوجات من ٥ سنتى ستوك حتى أكثر من 60000 سنتى ستوك يتميز بارتفاع درجة الوميض أعلى من ٣٠٠ درجة مئوية، كثافته النسبية ٠.٩٧ عند ٢٥ درجة مئوية، معامل لزوجتة مرتفع 135 مقاوم للفطريات و البكتريا، له ثبات حرارى مرتفع، بريق، درجة انسكابه منخفضة جدا له استخدامات لا حصر لها منها تزييت وحفظ اسطمبات البلاستيك و ماكينات الفاكيوم و المحابس، مانع رغوة فى صناعة البويات و زيوت التزييت، الورنيشات، مانع التصاق، سائل الفرامل دوت ٥، كريمات البشرة و المعاجين و بعض المستحضرات الطبية، بعض الصناعات الغذائية، ........

هذه نبذة مبسطة عن زيت السيليكون للمزيد يمكن التواصل على موبايل ٠١٠٠١٧٣٣٠٢٩ أو ايميل.


----------



## rodystar65 (24 يونيو 2015)

تسلم


----------

